# xCode 4 compiler et récupérer le .app



## cowBoyZz (27 Janvier 2012)

*Yep.*

Je suis acutellement en train de faire le tuto du *SDZ pour développer en C*. J'utilise donc *xCode 4*.
Pour les app. sous console lorsque je build, je vois le résultat dans la console intégrée à xCode 4.
Jusque là ok, mais si je souhaite visualiser  dans le *terminal d'OS X*, il me faut le *fichier.app*.
Mais il ne me le créée pas... Je me suis dis qu'en faisant "_Testing_" au-lieu de "_Run_" ça fonctionnerait... mais non il me demande de configurer le "_Scheme_". Et dans le scheme j'ai essayé de mettre "_Release_" au-lieu de _Debug_, mais il me le donne pas pour autant mon .app...

*Je comprends pas, sous xCode 3, j'avais pas ce problème, je compilais et je retrouvais mon .app dans le dossier de mon projet... là je ne le trouve pas.*

*Tout ce que je souhaite, c'est lorsque je compile, récupérer mon .app dans le dossier source.
Si quelqu'un peut m'éclairer j'en serai vraiment ravis et reconnaissant.*

Merci d'avance,
Bonne soirée à tous.


----------



## boninmi (27 Janvier 2012)

Le .app est dans le dossier Products du projet (colonne de gauche, positionner le petit triangle devant le nom du projet vers le bas pour voir les dossiers).

Ensuite dans les fichiers du Finder c'est un peu plus compliqué, fais un un clic droit (ou ctrl-clic) sur le .app puis "Show in Finder" pour avoir le chemin exact.


----------



## cowBoyZz (27 Janvier 2012)

Niquel merci j'avais raté ça --'.

Merci bien c'est bon j'ai trouvé mon bonheur .


----------

